

Mint.com sent out multiple emails last night. - davidjhall
https://getsatisfaction.com/mint/searches?query=Multiple+emails+from+mint+last+night
Extremely worried when a secure banking-like web app starts doing crazy stuff like sending out blank emails all night to everyone.  25 cents to everyone who warned me not to trust them.
======
christianowens
[http://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/why_did_you_receive...](http://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/why_did_you_receive_blank_emails_from_stage_mini_mint_com_late_tuesday_night?from_gsfn=true)

